# Athletic Breed



## Avery (Dec 28, 2007)

Well, because I am a warmblood lover, I am going to have to say either the Dutch Warmblood or the Swedish Warmblood. I think any warmblood could take the cake, but those two have proven to be especially adept at dressage and jumping.


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

I would say Quarter Horse because there just about all round orses you can do any type of rideing on the jsuta bout English, Western, Runnin Events  exc...


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

i would have to say for athleticism that the thoroughbred would take the cake. i love warmbloods too and have one of my own but i would still have to vote for a thoroughbred with arabs not to far behind and then quarter horses after that


----------



## Ride4Life (Nov 3, 2007)

prolly thoroughbreds..they can practically do any horsey sport well maybe not the stuff that the shires & other big horses do but u no what i mean


----------



## hunterequlover781 (Dec 27, 2007)

Warmbloods are very athletic. As are Thoroughbreds, Quarter Horses, and Appendixes.


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

either a quarter horse or a tb


----------



## horses4ever123 (Jun 1, 2007)

*...*

I would really have to say TB, arab, and QH too. Tb's are a obvious choice becuase they are he main horses used for races, being extremely fast, and they are constantly used in showjumping becuase of there power. I'd also pick QB becuase QB's are very athletic for being small sturdy horses. They do reining which requires speed and quick moves, and sometimes rodeos and cattle roping where they have to be strong to pull in the cattle and fast to catch up. Arabs are just athletic overall. The are great endurance horses and when given a chance great race horses. They are also used in show jumping and dressage. So those would be the top 3 on my list.


----------



## RockinTheBit07 (Jan 3, 2008)

Well i would have to say Thoroughbreds then QH's cause both compete in racing which a horse has to be very athletic to do adnd both are very versitle, i have seen them used in english and western sports.


----------



## cheekyhorse (Jul 24, 2007)

It totally depends on the individual horse......I've seen TB's that are very athletic, and others that can't move properly to save their lives. Same as in any breed. Depends largely on conformation how athletic a horse will be. Also, some breeds are bred specifically for one discipline in mind, so they excel at that over other breeds of horses. I can't say one breed in general is more athletic than another, because the reality of it is it depends on the individual. However.....lighter, smaller horses tend in general to be more athletic than say, a draft horse........


----------



## PaintsandPintos70 (Jan 1, 2008)

Paints and pintos!!!! they have so much stamina and heart!!!! they are so sweet and versitile too!!!!


----------



## GallopAway (May 28, 2007)

I think breeds/groups of horses are athletic in their own ways.
Like..

A Saddlebred might be more suited for Park than a Quarter Horse. And a Quarter Horse might be more suited for Western Pleasure than a Saddlebred.

A Thoroughbred might be more suited for racing than a Percheron. And a Percheron might be more suited for pulling heavy loads than a Thoroughbred.

A Warmblood might be more suited for grand-prix level Dressage than an Arab. And an Arab might be more suited for Endurance than a Warmblood.

Of course it depends on the individual and you always have those "freaks" of a breed. But, for the most part, you get the idea. lol.


----------



## Magic (Jan 4, 2008)

PragIdealist said:


> Hey guys and dolls,
> 
> First post here..
> 
> ...


Warmbloods, TBs, Minis (joking!)


----------



## Tarvas Munkee (Jan 6, 2008)

I'd have to say TB's. I have a hanoverian and he's my baby but I think TB's are (in my opinion) the most athletic and versatile breed. I also think they're the smartest and learn faster than any. They have big hearts, and when they trust their partners and confide in them, they're willing to go to the end of the earth. However, sometimes there's a catch; I believe too many people stereo-type this breed, and you just have to be aware of what they're used to on the racetrack, and what they are accustomed to. This is all just my opinion.


----------



## Cheval (Jan 1, 2008)

well, it really depends what disipline the horse itself is doing.
for example...
-if your talking about western (pole bending, barrels, etc.), quarter horses would probaly be the most athletic.
-if your talking three day eventing, probaly irish sport horses, or thoroughbreds.
- dressage (by itself; this does NOT include eventing) probaly warmbloods.
- saddleseat? sadddlebreds, morgans, national show horses, etc.
- driving, heavy loads? probaly shires.
...
i could go on and on, i just wanted to keep it short


----------



## equine_friend (Apr 13, 2008)

If youre looking for an athletic breed, you want an akhal-teke. most of you might say "an akha-what?". they are one of the worlds oldest horse breeds, so old that there is a 'chicken or egg' question about them and the arabians; did they make the arabians more pure or vice-versa? i personally belive in the first theory. one of the many TRUE stories are:
"In 1935, fifteen Akhal-Teke horses were required to travel from Ashkhabad to Moscow on a forced march of approximately 2,600 miles and 3 days without water, including travel across the Kara-Kum desert of approximately 255 miles. The entire trip lasted approximately 84 days"
(http://www.ansi.okstate.edu/breeds/horses/akhalteke/index.htm)
my mare is an AT, and she was ridden in a 1day event(by my sister), she got the highest scores, but the judges messed it up so she got eliiminated. However, the next day our stable manager asked my sister to show her dressage to music test to this really good dressage rider BECAUSE she was 
A. 1 of the only horses good enough to preform it
B. She was the ONLY, ONLY horse (that was in the 1 day event) that did not have any injuries or anything. she is about... hmm... 155 cm high, that would be roughly....15' something hands.. but thats not the point. the point is they are one of the hardiest horse breeds EVER... you should look them up... besides, there is no horse that has a coat that shines like the akhal tekes... in fact, they are sometimes known as "the golden horse"....

i do hope you consider them, they are lovely, loyal and gorgeous..


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Personally, I would say a Quarter Horse because in my opinion they are the most versatile.


----------



## Ride4Life (Nov 3, 2007)

dude akhal tekes are amazing i really wantr 1 lol their really shiny 2!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I wouldn't say its specific to a breed but more so a horse characteristics. If there is something that you want to do (dressage, hunters, eventing) there are certain breeds that tend to be more appropriated for the chosen sport.

I have seen some very athletic horses that were ponies or mix breeds and have seen some purebreds in the same situation.


----------

